# Trip of lifetime - where do you recommend?



## PetPal (15 Oct 2010)

We are a middle-aged couple thinking of taking time out next year to see the world.  The economic climate has forced us to re-think life/money/work etc., and we've decided that we need to enjoy life while we still can before we get old(er).  We hope to take leave of absence from work (maybe 2 months?).  It's all very pie-in-the-sky at present.  We like interesting places, culture, history (not just sun and sea, but some of that also), and we love animals.  Was thinking AUS/NZ +a few other places (maybe 2 weeks in each of 3 or 4 places.  Maybe some volunteer work even).  Have done Safari already in S.Africa.  Where would anybody recommend? Thank you.


----------



## missdaisy (15 Oct 2010)

Great decision! I still have a lot of travelling to do so can't be overly helpful. I would recommend Vietnam though as a place to see, maybe heading down to Bali then. Japan is supposed to be amazing, I have friends who went there and loved it. On the downside it is expensive. South America is beautiful but you have to be more vigilent about possessions etc than you do in Asia.


----------



## PMU (15 Oct 2010)

Antarctica.   There is no other once in a life experience (apart from the ones that get you in gaol). If you are going I'd recommend: http://www.quarkexpeditions.com/


----------



## PetPal (15 Oct 2010)

PMU said:


> Antarctica. There is no other once in a life experience (apart from the ones that get you in gaol). If you are going I'd recommend: http://www.quarkexpeditions.com/


 
Now you're talking!  That looks wonderful.  Thanks you MissDaisy also.  Regarding Antractica, have you done this yourself?  Any advice/hints about which trip etc? Thank you.


----------



## Mpsox (15 Oct 2010)

personally, we did an Alaska criuse for a week a few years back, followed by a trip to the Rockies, then the Rocky Mountaineer down to Vancouver, absolutely excellent and if I were going back again, I would love to spend more time in Alaska, stunning part of the world.


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 Oct 2010)

On my todo list is a visit to Canada to take in Vancouver, the Rockies, and down the west coast of the USA from there - would probably need a good 4 weeks at least. Can't see myself getting to it any time soon tho!


----------



## sal_79 (15 Oct 2010)

Somewhere very different to other suggestions, but which will enrich you culturally and scenically (and be gentler on your purse) is India. 
It isn't always easy, but it is unique and now is a good time to go before it's new wealth develops it beyond recognition.


----------



## PetPal (15 Oct 2010)

Wonderful suggestions.  I wish I could do all of them.  We plan this very very well so that we get to see as much as possible, but without breaking the bank (or our backs!).  Great ideas ... keep 'em coming!


----------



## Shawady (15 Oct 2010)

Been to India a couple of times and loved but it is the sort of place you will either love or hate.
Some of our friends have done South America and spoke highly of the trip.
If I had two months I would think along the lines of driving accross Austalia or USA. Or maybe travelling from Cairo to Cape Town if you really want to be anventurous!


----------



## shesells (15 Oct 2010)

missdaisy said:


> I would recommend Vietnam though as a place to see.



Absolutely, my favourite place on the planet. It has the charm and beauty of the rest of Asia without the sleaze of Thailand and the ever creeping Westernisation of much of the region.

Hoi An is heaven on earth and my favourite place on the planet, and we're fairly well travelled.

If you're looking to do good things in Vietnam why not make contact with the Christina Noble Foundation here. We took supplies over for them when we visited and saw the amazing work being done in Ho Chi Minh. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## sue_flaherty (15 Oct 2010)

I also visitied Vietnam and really loved it.  also, if in this area would be a good idea to travel to Cambodia as well - SIAM REAP is simply wonderful.

Also, loved India - somewhat different than other places and was full of colour


----------



## Silvergirl (15 Oct 2010)

Watch an idiot abroad on Thursdays nights, he is an idiot but it's nice to see a 'non-touristic' view of a county.  He's visiting the 7 wonders of the world with Egypt and the pyramids on next Thur. India does look absolutely amazing, but you get to see a snap shot of it warts and all, ditto with China, that was a real eye opener.

You're so right to just go for it, you only live once. Enjoy.


----------



## PMU (17 Oct 2010)

PetPal said:


> Now you're talking!  That looks wonderful.  Thanks you MissDaisy also.  Regarding Antarctica, have you done this yourself?  Any advice/hints about which trip etc? Thank you.


  Yes.  You should contact Collette Pearson in Abbey Travel.  http://www.exodus.co.uk/contact-exodus/contact-details-our-agents/ireland 
[No connection just a satisfied customer.]


----------



## silverwake (19 Oct 2010)

Alaska - Canada - Washington (the State, not Washington DC). That's exactly what I'm intending to do next summer if I can afford that. I will have only a couple of weeks+ so it'll be a bit tight


----------



## PetPal (19 Oct 2010)

silverwake said:


> Alaska - Canada - Washington (the State, not Washington DC). That's exactly what I'm intending to do next summer if I can afford that. I will have only a couple of weeks+ so it'll be a bit tight


Good for you.  Have you looked into how you'll arrange it yet? Travel agent or do it all yourself?  I may PM you if you don't mind.


----------



## Nige (19 Oct 2010)

Africa - I spent a few months in Malawi and loved it, it's a wonderful, very laid back country. Botswana is now very high on my list of places to go, as is Mozambique (want to dive with whale sharks there).


----------



## silverwake (20 Oct 2010)

PetPal, I'd like to arrange it myself, as I generally find better pricing than with an agency, but since we had lots of issues this year with the volcanic eruptions and the strikes, I'm not really sure...
I might just take a travel insurance and plan it as always.
What I plan to do is: Cork / Seattle (stopover in LHR), about a week there, and then, a cruise to Alaska from Seattle and back.

Please do PM if you're interested in more details


----------



## Tara Rua (20 Oct 2010)

In September we flew to Seattle, joined Royal Caribbean to sail The Inside Passage in Alasksa (absolutely wonderful scenery and wildlife) then onto Vancouver.Where we sadly returned home but the ship then continues on to Hawaii and Australia. Alaska surpassed all my expectations would love to return and do the whole journey. Best of luck with your trip.


----------



## silverwake (20 Oct 2010)

Tara Rua! I'm so jealous right now! I must find that cruise 
I would get off in Vancouver too, but who knows... Maybe I win the lottery before June


----------



## knealecat (20 Oct 2010)

We did the Vancouver / Alaska trip earlier this year, cost around 3k each. fly BA to Vancouver and then booked Celebrity Cruises for the cruise. we could have got it cheaper but opted for a balcony on the cruise ship which was well worth it for the extra cost.


----------



## PetPal (21 Oct 2010)

knealecat said:


> We did the Vancouver / Alaska trip earlier this year, cost around 3k each. fly BA to Vancouver and then booked Celebrity Cruises for the cruise. we could have got it cheaper but opted for a balcony on the cruise ship which was well worth it for the extra cost.


 
Sounds wonderful.  We too would want a balcony.  I was on a cruise previously (Princess Cruises) and enjoyed it immensely, and part of the reason for the enjoyment was the wonderful spacious balcony.  It's worth the extra cost.  Did you go via Heathrow?  What duration was the cruise?  Good cruiseline (Celebrity)??
Thank you.


----------



## PetPal (21 Oct 2010)

Tara Rua said:


> In September we flew to Seattle, joined Royal Caribbean to sail The Inside Passage in Alasksa (absolutely wonderful scenery and wildlife) then onto Vancouver.Where we sadly returned home but the ship then continues on to Hawaii and Australia. Alaska surpassed all my expectations would love to return and do the whole journey. Best of luck with your trip.


 
Thanks TaraRya.  What in particular did you enjoy?  Scenery? Wildlife?  We are animal lovers and are hoping to get to see plenty of wildlife, but I do understand (of course) that there are no guarantees.  I'd like to think there's more than an even chance of seeing the animals though.  Did you find it restful, or was it an activity type of holiday?  Did you stop off in many spots overnight?


----------



## shesells (21 Oct 2010)

You can see a lot of wildlife in Alaska without doing a cruise...

We flew into Anchorage did a day there, then went down to Seward where we did a day cruise..saw a lot of animals including killer whales...after that we did a couple of days in the mountains up in Girdwood before heading back to Anchorage.

Yes we missed out on Juneau but between the cruise, driving around and a wildlife sanctuary we saw a whole load, while having the freedom and independence we wouldn't have had on a cruise.


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2010)

I went on a trip of a lifetime... never again.


----------



## PetPal (22 Oct 2010)

Purple said:


> I went on a trip of a lifetime... never again.


Do tell!


----------



## Shawady (22 Oct 2010)

Purple said:


> I went on a trip of a lifetime... never again.


 
I thought your joke sounded very Tommy Cooper-ish.

http://www.independent.ie/entertainment/arts/tommy-cooper-dominates-list-of-best-jokes-2390978.html


----------



## bartbridge (27 Oct 2010)

We're thinking of going to Canada and Alaska on honeymoon next August/September. Would you recommend just seeing the western side of Canada (i.e. Vancouver, Rockies etc) and doing the Alaskan cruise? 

It sounds like just doing the above will blow the budget as it is and we don't want to spend all of our time travelling around...


----------

